

The Strength of Weak Ties (why Friends of Friends can matter) - gumby
https://www.stanford.edu/dept/soc/people/mgranovetter/documents/granstrengthweakties.pdf

======
gumby
Although I was sympathetic to the point made by the author of The Friends Of
My Friends Are Not My Friends [1], his criticism is more about the hamfisted
handling of people you don't know by current sites like Jelly or Facebook.

Good scholarship on why you actually care about the friends of your friends is
in the paper referred to above. TL;DR: you and your friends all know each
other. It's people you don't know as well who will teach you something new.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7051357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7051357)

